# كيف اعرف ان عينة المخلوط الاسفلتى مطابقة ام لا؟؟؟؟



## احمد صخر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا اود شكر م / ابو بكر على المجهود الرائع الذى يقوم به فى ادارة هذا المنتدى الرائع
وانا استفدت الكثير منه وان شاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناته
انا عندى سؤال للمهندسين الخبرة فى اعمال الطرق
اذا تم اخذ عينة من المخلوط الاسفلتى (لطبقة الاساس او طبقة تحت الاساس او السطح) الى المعمل وتم اجراء اختبرات الركام والبيتومين عليها
مثل (- التدرج ( التحليل المنخلي ) . 
- معامل اللدونة للمواد الناعمة. 
- المكافئ الرملي . 
- مقاومة التآكل . 
- فحص الأصالة ( Soundness ) (كبريتات الماغنسيوم/ الصوديوم ).
2 – مراقبة تجربة مارشال على الخلطة الأسفلتية والتحقق من : 
- التدرج ( التحليل المنخلي ) .
- نسبة الأسفلت .
- الثبات .
- التدفق . 
- نسبة الفراغات الهوائية والفراغات المملوءة . 

بعد كده رجع لى تقرير المعمل وفيه نتائج الاختبارات
على شكل ارقام , ازاى اعرف ان العينة مطابقة ولا لا , انا اقصد ايه المواصفات اللى برجعلها علشان احكم على صلاحية الخلطة,بصراحة انا ما اشتغلتش طرق خالص بس محتاج اعرف اى معلومة علشان من الشهر الجاى انا هاشتغل طرق ان شاء الله
وبارك الله فيكم وبانتظار الردود


----------



## gafel (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*الطرق*

هناك مواصفات للطرق في كل بلد وغالبا مايتم الأعتماد على المواصفات الأمريكية أو آشتو ولكن المهم جداً في الطرق هو أن يتم صنع خلطات تجريبية في المعمل الذي سينتج المزيج الأسفلتي بأستخدام المواد المتوفرة في المعمل وحسب المواصفات المقبولة عالمياً كما يحدث مع نسبة الحدل لطبقة الأساس الترابية أو تحت الأساس ويتم الأحتفاظ بنتائج فحص الخلطات التجريبية من الأسفلت وعند أجراء التبليط الفعلي للطريق يتم مقارنة النتائج مع نتائج الخلطة التجريبية المفحوصة مسبقاً وغالبا مايعطي المختبر حدود (زائد-ناقص) لكل فقرة بالتقرير يمكنك من خلالها الحكم على المزيج الأسفلتي بالرفض أو القبول.


----------



## احمد صخر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى gafel على اهتمامك واتمنى لو عندك صورة من تقرير معمل لو ترسلها لى اكون شاكر جدا لك


----------



## احمد صخر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى gafel على اهتمامك وبارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## gafel (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*تقرير فحص أسفلت*

تفضل أخي ماطلبت مع التقدير


----------



## الجزيره (27 يناير 2008)

شكر شكرا شكرا


----------



## اعجال (11 أبريل 2008)

اولا اخي تاكد من مواصفات تدرج الخلطة اذاكانت ضمن الحدود ام لا
ثانيا معرفة نسبة البيتومين وذلك من تجربة الاستخلاص ومقارنتها بالنسبة المطلوبة في المواصفات المشروع.
ثالثا مقارنة الثبات الخلطة stability والزحف flow ونسب الفراغات الهوائية وكثافة مارشال لكلا من الخلطتين الناعمة والخشنة المتحصل عليها من التجارب اليومية وحيث ان كل اختبار له ورقة ويجب مقارنة كثافة مارشال بالكثافة المتحصل عليها في المعمل مع الكثافة الموقعية وذلك لايجاد نسبة الدمك كما هو الحال مع بروكتر في خلطة الأساس الحبيبي


----------



## اعجال (11 أبريل 2008)

انا ان شاء الله في الأيام القادمة سانزل على الموقع نماذج ا؟لأختبارت وكيفية تاكد من سلامة الخلطة وضبط جودتها حسب المواصفات المطلوبة


----------



## مرادعبدالله (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (20 مايو 2008)

في الانتظار يا اعجال وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## المهندس عبد (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا وهذا بالضبط مايحتاجه عديد المهندسين خصوصا الجدد منهم في أعمال الطرق وأتمنى إغناء الموضوع بالمرفقات المناسبة


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (23 مايو 2008)

شكرا أخواني علي المناقشه القيمه و في انتظار أي معلومات ع الطرق


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (23 مايو 2008)

الف شكر اخوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن جمال (23 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى وفى انتظار نماذج الاختبارات وحدود القبول والرفض خاصة لاعمال الاسفلت بدءا من اختبار الاسفلت واختبارات الركام الخشن والناعم والبودرةfillerواختبارات الخلطة الاسفلتية ككل 
نامل الاستمرار............


----------



## محمد المختارعربى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

نحن فى الانتظار يا اخ اعجال بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ما زلنا فى الانتظار اخ اعجال وفقنا الله واياك


----------



## العباده (9 سبتمبر 2009)

خي العزيز قبل ما نشتغل بتنفيذ اعمال الاسفلت اولا يجب عمل خلطة تصميمية (job mix ) في المختبر وذلك باخذ عينات من الرمل والحصى والزفت والفلر (المطروحة في معمل الاسفلت والمقرر استعمالها في اعمال المشروع) وارسالها الى المختبر لعمل (job mix) وهذه القيم تكون لاغراض المقارنة مع نتائج التحليل المخلي الى نعملة عند تنفيذ العمل


----------



## abdou75 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اتحصل عتى كيفية صنع خلاطة الاسفلت


----------



## سفيان خلف الله (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hebabashandy (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم ماهو معامل الانضغاط بالنسبة للخلطة الاسفلتية
3د
3ب
4ب


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز 
ان لكل مشروع مواصفات معينة تحدد نوعية التربة الملطلوبة ومواصفات كل تربة ...
وحتى لول لم يذكر بالتفصيل فلابد ان يذكر المرجع او رقم المواصفة التي تتشرح هذا الموضوع 
وانا متاكد ان مستندات المشروع تحتوي شيئا يشرح عن مواصفات تربة الرد م تربة الاساس والاساس المساعد( subgrade , subbase base cours)

اما بالنسبة لمواصفات الخلطة الاسفلتية فهو يعتمد على الخلطة التجريبية التي يقوم بها مصمم الخلطة وما عليك ان ان تتاكد ان النتائج التي حصلت عليها هي اقرب ما يمكن لنتائج الخلطة التجريبية


----------



## المعلم عوض الله (7 فبراير 2010)

ياريت تنزل المواصفات القياسية للطرق والكباري المصرية


----------



## صدام سلام السامعي (11 أبريل 2010)

كيف نوجدسماكة الطبقات عن طريق cbr


----------



## hichem ben khaled (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد تجربة المكافئ الرملي (بحت مصغر)


----------



## Geometry (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا للاخ غافل على الملف ولو انه غير واضح بس شكراجزيلا


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (7 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز ان من المهم عند تنفيذ اعمال تبليط لشارع معين ان يتم تجهيز المواد المطلوبة في المعمل وتكون المهمة الاولى للمهندس المشرف اخذ نماذج هذه المواد مع القير الى مختبر معتمد ليتم فحص صلاحية المواد اولا ومن ثم تنضيم معادلة خلط بناءا على المواد الموجودة في المعمل على ان تكون ضمن حدود المواصفة المتداولة في البلد ومن الافضل ان يطلب المشرف خلطة تجريبية للتاكد من امكانية المعمل لخلط المعادلة وامكانية كادر العمل وعند ظهور انحرافات يمكن اعادة الخلطة التجريبية لكي نتجنب حدوث انحرافات عالية عند العمل وعند تكون قناعة عند المشرف بالعمل يعطي اشارة مباشرة العمل مع تحياتي ودعائي لك بالموفقية.


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## صلاح المعمري (7 سبتمبر 2017)

*اتفضل اخي الكريم*

اتفضل اخي الكريم


----------

